# Can I dig up and move my garlic and



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

asparagus this coming week?

Circumstances mean that I must move the asparagus bed and both beds of garlic. And it will be about 3 weeks before they can go back in the ground, and then it will be in a different state even.

I planted the asparagus 2 years ago and the garlic back in October. It's been cold and then warm so the garlic is actually growing, even though it's covered with straw. The asparagus seems to still be dormant.

I'd like to know the best way to handle both so I might not lose everything.

Thanks in advance.

featherbottoms


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I think your garlic will make it- I did something similar a number of years back, - transplanted in the winter when it was green and had active roots, but it resulted in a bit of a stunted crop- small bulbs- but they did live- I am not sure abut your asparagus- maybe someone else can help there- is your asparagus dormant?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that about the garlic. I really wanted to try to grow some and this was my first year. I am pretty sure the asparagus is dormant.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pot them. When I bought my asparagus last spring the ground was frozen and the plants were growing. I potted them. Most lived and then thrived once they got settled in their new location.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I had great results moving Garlic. Could be due to digging them up with lots of soil, so as not to cut the roots. Then, I separate the bulbs if needed very carefully. With gentle handling, all did very well. I haven't moved Asparagus. Mine is where it needs to stay, mulched with straw, also.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Nurseries send them to you- if the asparagus is dormant, then should be ok bare root for a short time. If not then crowd them in pots- big roots are worth moving to me.

I forgot- is the climant the same where you are going? If not, then potting up might be good as they may not take a serious temperature change. You might need to wait til spring. I've never tried that.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Where are ya moving to? Glad to see ya on here. My condolences on your recent loss. Garlic is good to move Never thought about the other.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I have transplanted asparagus.

Dug it up in late fall and replanted a few weeks later.

The move slowed it down with almost no yeild the next spring but it rebounded well for the following years.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I am not sure where the plants will be going. Yesterday they would be planted in the same zone but with humidity. Today they may go further west but in what appears to be 1 zone higher. I think I'll just not worry about them because I really have no choice. They'll either make it or not.

I think we are moving somewhere near Albuquerque.

And Big Dave, thank you for the kind words. It was really so unexpected that I'm not sure it's even sunk in yet.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

featherbottoms said:


> .
> 
> And Big Dave, thank you for the kind words. It was really so unexpected that I'm not sure it's even sunk in yet.


He is one of those Sweethearts that does not flaunt his kindness.
A real treasure to this board.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I moved my garlic but from one spot to another righ t away and it is doing fine even in our cold snap.


----------



## Judi Reilly (Mar 27, 2008)

Rose..I'm going to try and plant some garlic in March also..as soon as the spot is dry enuf..right now there are 15 ft. snow banks on it..I planted garlic in Nov..as usual..but want to see what planting in the spring does..my garlic does so well...an experiment for both of us?? I'll keep ya posted on this...Judi


----------

